# A dusky night



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Set up around 300 and ran baits out (bobo) about 250-300 yards off the beach. Waited about 1 1/2 hours until this biggen got hooked. The dusky was tagged also. 

Conditions were perfect with a north wind and the gulf was flat. 










Waited about 10 more minutes and the second rod we had out when runnin. Ended up being about a 8 1/2 ft tiger








Over all last night we caught two pb sharks and hope to break those one day as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Super.

Are you releasing them?


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesome catches! One day I'll try for sharks. What do you mean by bobo?


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Chechem said:


> Super.
> 
> Are you releasing them?




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

sbrettphill said:


> Awesome catches! One day I'll try for sharks. What do you mean by bobo?




Bonito 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dang man I know nothing about shark fishing but you are braver than me messing with fish that size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Dang man I know nothing about shark fishing but you are braver than me messing with fish that size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The fear subsides after the first few lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul brother!!! Been a while since I caught a toothy critter!!!


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Wow! Very Impressive!


----------

